# termite control



## nick__45 (Mar 1, 2010)

My new house is 20 years old. It was owned by old couple and was vacant for 2.5 years before I moved in. It is in great shape, excellent shape in many regard, and is structural sound unlike newer house built during the shady boom. However, I don't have any record from the previous owner on termite control or treatment, just a clean build of health from termite inspection the foreclosing bank gave me.

Is there a way I can do termite control myself? If I hear a termite inspection and they say I have termite, is there any recourse with the company that gave me a clean build of health. Of course, I should have hire by own inspection prior to purchase. It would have been a best 50 bucks to spend. I like to do my own termite control/prevention because I honestly don't trust most of the companies out there that sell maintenance plans and don't do anything before browse around the yard once a year, then claim I need some serious work when I need to sell my house.

If you can show me how to spot termite problem and do basic prevention/treatment, I would appreciate it. I am looking for something that can be staked into the ground or spray around foundation by myself.
Thank you.


----------



## nick__45 (Mar 1, 2010)

Also, is mud tunnel soft or hard against concrete? I notice something on the concrete wall. My neighbor says it's too hard, same as concrete hardness, to be mud tunnel. Is mud tunnel crush-able?


----------

